

What a Messy Desk Says About You - danso
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/19/what-a-messy-desk-says-about-you/?hp&_r=0

======
bandy
It's not messy - it's sorted by time. Speaking of time, it's time for a
chocolate break.

